# Training Forearms (and now neck)every day for 90 days



## Muskopia (May 14, 2020)

****
EDIT: Adding neck training!

Start circumference: 16.5 inches

Routine: 
Day 1: 2 sets forward cable extensions and 2 sets backwards cable extensions
Day 2: 2 sets left and right cable extensions

****

Sorry to disappoint, but this will be forearm training using weights ya dirty Feckers!

There are plenty of 'I trained forearms every day for 30 days' on Youtube I know. But those lightweights don't want it as much I do, so I'm doing 90.

The forearm plan is this:

Day 1: 500 seconds of dead hangs. A mixture of pronated and supinated (I can hold 120kg for days when doing trap bar shrugs - I think it's easier with a neutral grip)
Day 2: 5 sets 10-15 supinated forearm curls, 5 sets 10-15 pronated curls
Day 3: 2x sets 4 rep barbell resistance band rolls (1 rep is moving the weight up 4 feet and then down 4 feet)
Day 4: 500 seconds of wrist articulations

The day 3 and 4 exercises can be found here as there are not really defined names for them: 




Starting measurements with 28 months of natty training and 5 11':

Flexed - 13 1/8
90 degree arm unflexed - 12 6/8
Straight arm unflexed - 12 2/8

Those apply to both my arms BTW. I got symmetry - a weightlifting break at last!

I've always trained my forearms and never used straps, or strap-ons. My expectations are to gain 3/8 '' or I'm gonna be pissed. I train every day of a training block, but that isn't enough obviously, so I'm adding this. There will be periods every 6 weeks where I have 5 days off to perform an mTor reset (well, that's the theory).

If this shitshow works and I meet my targets I will absolutely be continuing it!

This is my current(clothed just to annoy - but you can see my forearms!) 28-month physique transformation and a picture of my arm for reference:
















The pain starts tomorrow!


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Can’t see them growing much but in for results.


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

Im emphasizing wrist training this blast as I have girl wrists


----------



## Muskopia (May 14, 2020)

Expected 90 day picture bois:


----------



## Muskopia (May 14, 2020)

DLTBB said:


> Can’t see them growing much but in for results.


I did manage 3/8 in 5 months for calves, but only every other day with the same exercise. Twice the frequency and more volume with this so hopeful. Plus everything else I use 'em for.


----------



## sean m (Sep 20, 2015)

Bigger forearm will make your upper arm look even smaller.


----------



## Muskopia (May 14, 2020)

sean m said:


> Bigger forearm will make your upper arm look even smaller.


Are you saying my upper arms are small brah?

True of course, but there's much more long term growth potential in my upper arms, I'll grow into my hopefully massive forearms!


----------



## NeverAlone (9 mo ago)

Cronus said:


> Im emphasizing wrist training this blast as I have girl wrists


How big are your wrists? At least your forearms will look bigger by comparison


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

Certainly different, best of luck... following


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

NeverAlone said:


> How big are your wrists? At least your forearms will look bigger by comparison


Never measured them, but im being realistic, its not look my forearms are going to blow up. Feel forearms are like calfs


----------



## Muskopia (May 14, 2020)

Cronus said:


> Never measured them, but I'm being realistic, its not look my forearms are going to blow up. Feel forearms are like calfs


According to my records I've put 6/8" on mine in the past 12 months, relaxed and flexed. I gained 3/8'' in 3 months when I started using fat gripz on all my bicep exercises.

Calve gains have been less but what worked for me was 5 heavy sets 10-12 reps.


----------



## 75013 (Feb 22, 2017)

Good gains bro, really big transformation!! . Interested to see how the forearm thing goes!
It's hard to say if it's your pic or not but I would work more on rear delts. This goes for most people tho so it's a kinda generic thing I often say lol.


----------



## Muskopia (May 14, 2020)

charlysays said:


> Good gains bro, really big transformation!! . Interested to see how the forearm thing goes!
> It's hard to say if it's your pic or not but I would work more on rear delts. This goes for most people tho so it's a kinda generic thing I often say lol.


Cheers! 

I do have rear delts; always trained them, just more visible if I move my arm further backwards. They're actually one of my stronger muscles!


----------



## Lawrence 82 (Jun 1, 2012)

I tended to do a lot of loving for forearms ! On my self .. now I’m married with kids I get more practise


----------



## Muskopia (May 14, 2020)

Day 1 - 1000 seconds of dead-hangs completed.

Just what I wanted after a brutal back and hamstrings day! 

Regardless of whether or not I get forearm gains, I will be making callus gains! Nice spine and shoulder decompression too!


----------



## Muskopia (May 14, 2020)

Day 2: 5 sets 10-15 supinated forearm curls, 5 sets 10-15 pronated curls completed ✅

Did delts, calves and traps today. My grip failed 4 reps from completing the 3rd set of shrugs - this has never happened before and I was much weaker with my delt work from yesterday's hangs. Suck it up and get used to it boyo!


----------



## Muskopia (May 14, 2020)

So seems the only souvenir I received from some family returning from holiday was COVID.

I work from home, so no time off work

I have a home gym, so I can still train


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Doing well mate. Following your Journal.


----------



## B88F (Mar 22, 2021)

Who says having big forearms makes your upper arm small!? Mebs if your upper arms are twigs like!


----------



## Muskopia (May 14, 2020)

Day 3: 2 x sets 4reps resistance band rolls ✅ 

Originally had said 3 sets, but I move the weight 4ft off the ground. Ain't no joke and takes 5 mins a set. Brutal! These are on arm day too, and I use fat gripz for bicep work.

They're great though, give 'em a try!

Quads and chest tomorrow with COVID? Achy as F just walking around!


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

I’ll eat my cat if he lasts the full 90 days…


----------



## Muskopia (May 14, 2020)

Day 4: 500 seconds of wrist articulations completed ✅ 

Reducing Day 1 and Day 4 time to 500 seconds from 1000! 1000 is just too much not needed.

COVID made me weak today. Lost 1-4 reps on all sets this chest & quads day!


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

Muskopia said:


> COVID made me weak today. Lost 1-4 reps on all sets this chest & quads day!


Good you're still carrying on despite it.


----------



## Muskopia (May 14, 2020)

TURBS said:


> Good you're still carrying on despite it.


I've got instant DOMS because of it m8!

All I want to do is sleep, so it can't hurt gains surely. I really got my form down on flys to like never before, being so achy and taking my time. So it's not all bad!


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Muskopia said:


> I've got instant DOMS because of it m8!
> 
> All I want to do is sleep, so it can't hurt gains surely. I really got my form down on flys to like never before, being so achy and taking my time. So it's not all bad!


If you’ve got bad DOMS in your forearms constantly you’re probably not going to be pulling heavy enough for maximum growth on back.


----------



## Muskopia (May 14, 2020)

DLTBB said:


> If you’ve got bad DOMS in your forearms constantly you’re probably not going to be pulling heavy enough for maximum growth on back.


I was referring to chest and quads from yesterday, because my COVID.

Just finishing up back and hamstrings now with 6 sets RDLs - grip is fine thank god👍


----------



## Muskopia (May 14, 2020)

Day 5 - 500 seconds of dead hangs completed ✅ 

22 working sets completed with COVID for back & hamstring day. More than usual! Overcompensating because I'm weaker🤪


----------



## Muskopia (May 14, 2020)

Day 6 - 5 sets supinated wrist curls/ 5 sets pronated wrist curls completed ✅

Grow my children, grow....


----------



## Muskopia (May 14, 2020)

Oh yeah. Shout out to anyone living with a chronic condition that affects their day to day👍 (I know there are some here) 

Training with COVID had opened my eyes. Whether it's low-level aches, fatigue, or force eating because I've no appetite (smell and taste mostly gone), it makes things way more difficult! Respect!


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

You sound pretty dedicated, I’ll give you that. I’ve busted your balls a couple of times about the clothed progress pics but you are putting the work in.


----------



## Muskopia (May 14, 2020)

Day 7 - 2 sets of resistance band rolls completed ✅

Added .5kg to the above and was easier than last time. Could, could....could the frequency of training be working?!

Feeling much recovered from da cove today and absolutely smashed arms in every way. Rep increases everywhere, weight increases everywhere. I could've wrestled a Grizzly and won today.

Thank you, Bodybuilding Gods, for maybe the best arm day ever🙏🙏🙏 (Just don't forget Chest and quads tomorrow, back and hams the next and then delts and traps the next.....thanks)


----------



## Muskopia (May 14, 2020)

Day 8 - 500 seconds of wrist articulations completed✅

Feel mostly recovered from cove. Chest is still down BAD tho. Progress with quads tho🤘

3 hards sets off sissy squats to pre-exhaust nearly had me puking. This little exercise is just the greatest thing I've ever done for quads tbh. Awesome!


----------



## Muskopia (May 14, 2020)

Day 9 - 500 seconds of dead hangs completed ✅

Back, hamstrings and glutes were a grind today. The dead hangs were a grind today. Everything is a grind today, but we still getting shit done!

10% done, so we should have 0.0375 of an inch in gains!


----------



## Muskopia (May 14, 2020)

Day 10 - 5 sets supinated and 5 sets pronated forearm curls completed ✅

Decent delts, traps and calves day. No grip issues with shrugs Might start talking to my forearms to make them grow. It works for plants, doesn't it? I mean, I am a bit of a weed.

#grindset #popeye


----------



## Muskopia (May 14, 2020)

Well, let's get our priorities straight - **** this heat!

Now that's out the way...

Day 11 - 2 sets of resistance band rolls completed ✅

Added another .5kg to the above, but this time I had some liquid chalk on hand. Amazing stuff! It's the polar opposite of lube. Def don't the two mixed up! If you do, nothing is going up. Not the weights on the end of the resistance band, nor your pecker you-know-where!

Stellar arms day BTW. Pin presses might be cucking my bench press a bit (they're the day after), but my triceps are loving it.

Looking at my logs, for the past 4 months, I see I've gained .75lbs, lost 4/8 inch from my waist and gained 2/8 inch on my forearms and upper arms. I'm not sure how I feel about this. Actually, I am - it sucks not seeing the scale go up! I'm at 3500+ calls religiously damn it. I don't want to eat more!

Will add extra calories in the form of Macadamia nut oil to all the shakes I have with each meal. Won't even notice it.

Good day.


----------



## ArnoldIsNumeroUno (7 mo ago)

Muskopia said:


> Sorry to disappoint, but this will be forearm training using weights ya dirty Feckers!
> 
> There are plenty of 'I trained forearms every day for 30 days' on Youtube I know. But those lightweights don't want it as much I do, so I'm doing 90.
> 
> ...


That transformation natural in 28 months is superb mate!!

What routines did you do and when?

What were you doing for the 3/8ths on the calves too? I have Twiglet calves right now 😂


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Muskopia said:


> I see I've gained .75lbs, lost 4/8 inch from my waist and gained 2/8 inch on my forearms and upper arms.


In old money that’d be ¾, ½ & ¼ respectfully… must be the heat & ‘cucking’ your bench that’s fiddling your brain.


----------



## Muskopia (May 14, 2020)

hmgs said:


> In old money that’d be ¾, ½ & ¼ respectfully… must be the heat & ‘cucking’ your bench that’s fiddling your brain.


Listen, bro. We grow 1/8th of an inch at a time, OK? 

Get with the plan or stay small


----------



## Muskopia (May 14, 2020)

ArnoldIsNumeroUno said:


> That transformation natural in 28 months is superb mate!!
> 
> What routines did you do and when?
> 
> What were you doing for the 3/8ths on the calves too? I have Twiglet calves right now 😂


Thanks!

The routine I ran for most of the year to date is here: 25 month transformation

The routine I run now though is:
chest | quads
back | hams | glutes
delts | traps | calves
arms

I just do 5 heavy sets of 11-13 reps barbell calf raises. Heavy to me means 122KG ATM. I faffed around with much lighter weight and high reps but that shizzle did not work for me at all.


----------



## ArnoldIsNumeroUno (7 mo ago)

Muskopia said:


> Thanks!
> 
> The routine I ran for most of the year to date is here: 25 month transformation
> 
> ...


Thanks Musko 😊


----------



## Muskopia (May 14, 2020)

Taking a 5 day mTor reset period!

Hoping it will help clear up my bicep tendonitis (both arms). Hammer curls have been a no no, but supinated work is OK. 

I've also screwed a small muscle in left forearm which I'm hoping can heal. I can't lat raise more than 7kg!

This is my third mTor reset break. Since the last my arms, chest and quads have really been doing well. Adding .5kg to squats every 4 days for example even whilst leaning out. 

Hoping for more good results following this one. Will be monitoring as always!


----------



## ArnoldIsNumeroUno (7 mo ago)

Muskopia said:


> Taking a 5 day mTor reset period!
> 
> Hoping it will help clear up my bicep tendonitis (both arms). Hammer curls have been a no no, but supinated work is OK.
> 
> ...


Where did you read about mTor resets? Interested in that! Christian Thibadeu writes about similar


----------



## Muskopia (May 14, 2020)

ArnoldIsNumeroUno said:


> Where did you read about mTor resets? Interested in that! Christian Thibadeu writes about similar


Team 3d Alpha on YT.

Supposedly it's 12 days to re-set it to newbie levels, but I as do it every 6 weeks I'm hoping mine never gets trashed and those five days are enough to have it get towards that range.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

hmgs said:


> I’ll eat my cat if he lasts the full 90 days…


That’s her - escaped the tatties and gravy then.

Guess I’ll just have to go without…


----------



## Muskopia (May 14, 2020)

hmgs said:


> That’s her - escaped the tatties and gravy then.
> 
> Guess I’ll just have to go without…


Get that cat back on the menu! The mTor reset was always a part of the plan. I have it in writing in post #1.

Would you like me to send you some recipes?


----------



## Muskopia (May 14, 2020)

Day 12 -500 seconds of wrist articulations completed ✅

Great to be back! The world makes sense again!

Chest | quads day.

All lost chest reps back + more (after COVID). Was training quads absolutely brutal and devastating? Yes. Did I puke? Yes. Let's go!

Sissy squats are just the absolute shizzle


----------



## Muskopia (May 14, 2020)

Day 13 - 500 seconds dead-hangs completed ✅

Back | hams | glutes today. I am destroyed. Shall I ever recover? It remains to be seen.

Gotta pump those glutes though! Who doesn't want a phat ass?!


----------



## Muskopia (May 14, 2020)

Day 14 - 5 sets supinated and 5 sets pronated wrist curls completed ✅

Sore as all hell from the previous two days' workouts. Moving like an old man but training like a young man!

Nice gains made on today's delts | traps | calves day. Delts need to pick up the pace and make me w i d e r please!


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Going well mate!


----------



## Muskopia (May 14, 2020)

Day 15 - 2 sets of resistance band rolls completed ✅

^I'm getting much stronger with these. Added .75 KG. No problemo!

I've abandoned fatgripz on my bicep work in the hope it's the cause of my bicep tendonitis - I don't think they're doing anything for my forearms after 16 months of constant use anyways. Curling etc without them is very different though!

Might have had a cheeky measure of the forearms this morning, but I'm not telling!

T'was arms day today - shortened rest times and hence lost hella reps. Changed because my arms are refusing orders to grow faster. ****s!

I'll post forearm measurements at 30-day intervals!


----------



## Muskopia (May 14, 2020)

Day 16 - 500 seconds of wrist articulations completed ✅

Chest | Quads was due today. Unfortunately, I haven't recovered from the last Quad | Chest session. This is bad. However, I'm just back from the mTor reset break, so it's clearly done something. This is good!

I'll be seeing you tomorrow, chest and quads! I'm coming for you.


----------



## Muskopia (May 14, 2020)

Day 17 - 500 seconds of dead hangs completed ✅

^ These are miserable as ****!

Chest | Quads day. Puked three times - a new PB! I don't know what it is about sissy squats that make me do this. I push hard, but I've done 25 rep set squats before and....nothing. Oh well!

Excellent gainz on everything. Squats felt strong - way less glute and ham burn. I'm doing 6x15 with a weight of 3kg less than 10 weeks ago, but I was doing 6x10 there. I'll take that!

Weight up 1.75lbs in the past month. Wouldn't surprise me if half of this was on my quads. Responding so well to the sissy squats I've been doing the past 4 weeks!


----------



## Muskopia (May 14, 2020)

Just had some Cialis arrive for use as a pre-workout. Only on delt | traps | calves day and arms day though.

I've been using Gregg Douchette's Pre-pump. Taking only the medium serving (which is the min scientifically effective dose) costs me 1.60! These 2.5mg tabs are like 55p!

Won't be taking the two together tho!

Hopefully gonna get a sick forearm pump brah!


----------



## Muskopia (May 14, 2020)

Day 18 - 5 sets supinated and 5 sets pronated wrist curls completed ✅

Back | Hams | Glutes today. Pullups replaced pulldowns. It's been a while, and yes I embarrassed myself! Perfect as F form tho! Supinated barbell rows replaced hex bar rows. Cash money those were! Great pump, they're welcome to stay.

Bicep tendonitis feeling much better with the 5 day mTor reset break and not using fatgripz on curls. Joy! I''ll be going 25-30 rep bicep sets on next arm day and hope it fully heals soon🙏 Nothing sucks more than training with discomfort right?!


----------



## Muskopia (May 14, 2020)

Day 19 - 2 sets wrist band rolls completed ✅

^ Up another half KG. No worries, brah.

Delts | Traps | Calves day

Great session! Making way above average gains everywhere right now. I don't know if it's the mTor reset break I had, or something else. I started boxing two weeks ago, and I swear I just feel so much different because of it. My libido is sky high to the point of being annoying, and I feel better in several other ways. Must get my T checked, I'm curious.


----------



## Muskopia (May 14, 2020)

Day 20 - 500 seconds of wrist articulations completed✅

Arm day yesterday. Went well. Good sheeeet!

My triceps are really gaining. Well, strength anyways! I'm currently doing kneeled overhead extensions, standing rope pushdowns, pin press and JM press.


----------



## Muskopia (May 14, 2020)

Day 21 - 500 seconds of dead hangs completed✅

Took a rest day even though Chest | Quads was scheduled. My chest had still not recovered by yesterday, so I'm giving it an extra day. Man up, chest!

They gonna get it tomorrow though!


----------



## Muskopia (May 14, 2020)

Day 22 - 5 sets supinated and 5 sets pronated wrist curls completed✅

Chest | Quads day

What a banger!

.75 KG on sissy squat
1 rep on each set of squats
.5 KG on incl and flat flys
.5 KG and 1 rep on flat bench sets
.5 KG and 2 reps on incl bench sets

Didn't even puke this time!

Can't wait to measure these forearms on day 30!


----------



## ArnoldIsNumeroUno (7 mo ago)

Awesome mate, how many seconds can you hang in one go?

Be interesting to see how the speed, power & power endurance training of boxing affects things.


----------



## Muskopia (May 14, 2020)

ArnoldIsNumeroUno said:


> Awesome mate, how many seconds can you hang in one go?
> 
> Be interesting to see how the speed, power & power endurance training of boxing affects things.


I haven't done more than 1min 15, but I can do more. 

I'll get my max next time I do them!


----------



## ArnoldIsNumeroUno (7 mo ago)

Muskopia said:


> I haven't done more than 1min 15, but I can do more.
> 
> I'll get my max next time I do them!


Brilliant, would like to see that ! Would you do one arm hangs? (Not trying to dismiss what you’re already doing!)


----------



## Muskopia (May 14, 2020)

ArnoldIsNumeroUno said:


> Brilliant, would like to see that ! Would you do one arm hangs? (Not trying to dismiss what you’re already doing!)


I might try that, I could probably complete the 500 faster. That would be nice!


----------



## Muskopia (May 14, 2020)

Day 23 - 2 sets of resistance band rolls completed✅

^ +0.25KG on these. I bitched out, should've added 0.5!

Back | Hamstrings | Glutes day

I think I underate yesterday and did significantly more exercise than usual and I paid for it! Woke up 2lb lighter than normal. Crazy sweating - absolutely drenched - and a general lack of energy. Times like these you have to remember why you're doing this sheeet, pick your balls up and push through!

Still made some modest gains. Def not gonna complain!


----------



## Muskopia (May 14, 2020)

Day 24 - 500 seconds wrist articulations completed✅

Delts | Traps | Calves day

Good gains to you, sir👍 Those 7 sets of OHP def did the trick today! Shout-out to Jonni Shreeve. I used his advice for lat raises as per this vid in the 'good' section. What a knarley burn I got with his method!







Will make the rest day after arms Perma. Things are going really well with it in place👍


----------



## Muskopia (May 14, 2020)

Oh yes - I haven't counted calories in over a year. But given I eat practically the same everyday, and not having gained any weight in 4 months (but leaned out 5/8 " on my waist - I decided to count today.

I'm eating 3400 - 3500 per day, and that's leaning me out!

Da F?

I don't like eating anymore!


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

I've never counted, but guess I'm around 2,800. Maybe should have done in the past but definitely not starting now at my age. Like you, I wouldn't want to eat much more anyway and I could not force it down....


----------



## Muskopia (May 14, 2020)

Day 25 - 500 seconds dead hangs completed✅

^ Attempted a max out. Got 2 mins 25. It was after arm day though!

Arms day. Good tricep gains! Freestyling biceps so have no clue on that.

God, I can't wait for chest and Quads in a few days' time. I feel like I'm cheating on my other days, because even whilst doing them, I'm thinking about Chest | Quads!


----------



## Muskopia (May 14, 2020)

Day 26 - 5 sets supinated and 5 sets pronated wrist curls complete✅

Rest day and 4 days from the measure-up!

If we the same, we otta the game. If we gainin, we stayin!


----------



## Muskopia (May 14, 2020)

Day 27 - 2 sets of resistance band rolls completed✅

^ Plus .75KG on the above. Forearms strrrrrong.

Chest | Quads day

Pretty good sesh! Past (almost) 4 weeks we're up 2.5KG on squats, 4.25 on sissy, 2 on bench variants. I'll take that to the bank, deposit it and keep the receipt.

Forearms are looking girthy, or is it all in my mind?!


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Going well mate!


----------



## Muskopia (May 14, 2020)

Day 28 - 500 seconds of wrist articulations completed✅

Back | Hams | Glutes

Never been less motivated to lift in 2.5 years of training, so totally fell back upon discipline! Thank F for discipline!

Some decent rep gains. 

Anyways, tomorrow we hit delts and traps, which of course means that we get an smidge wider (and we'll be extra wider for the rest of the day thanks to the pump). Nice!


----------



## Muskopia (May 14, 2020)

Day 29 - 500 seconds of dead hangs completed✅

Delts | Traps | Calves day

Really good gains everywhere. Up a re/ set on calves. Plus 0.5 KG on MP and Shrugs. Happy days!

Measuring forearms tomorrow! I'm apprehensive! No one wants to waste their time!

Weight is dropping. Can see it in my definition and the belt is a little looser. Will eat more than the 3.4kish I'm currently on! Not a bad life, this lifting lark!


----------



## Muskopia (May 14, 2020)

Day 30 - 5 sets pronated and 5 sets supinated wrist curls completed✅

Arms day

Solid gains in triceps - plus reps here, plus 0.5kg there. Biceps still freestyling with high reps. Tendons feeling much better!

Forearm measurements, it being day 30 and all:

Original measurements (both arms were identical at the start):

Flexed - 13 1/8
90 degree arm unflexed - 12 6/8
Straight arm unflexed - 12 2/8

New left arm:

Flexed - 13 2/8 (+ 1/8)
90 degree arm unflexed - 12 7/8 (+ 1/8)
Straight arm unflexed - 12 3/8 (+ 1/8)

New right arm:

Flexed - smidge under 13 2/8 (+almost 1/8)
90 degree arm unflexed - 12 smidge under 7/8 (+almost 1/8)
Straight arm unflexed - 12 3/8 (+ 1/8)

I never realised how big 1/8 is until today!

I'm pretty pleased. My grip has really improved a lot I feel. I maxed out at a 2min 25 second dead hang after a brutal arm day. Will repeat at the end of the next 30 days to check for improvement!

Guess that means we soldier on, boys! Tomorrow is an off day, but not for forearms ha.


----------



## Muskopia (May 14, 2020)

Day 31 - 2 sets of resistance band rolls completed✅ (yesterday)

^ Adding weight like nobody's business to these

Rest day.


----------



## Muskopia (May 14, 2020)

Day 32 - 500 seconds of wrist articulations completed✅

Chest | Quads day

Good gains. 0.5KG on all bench variants (it adds up!). A rep per set on squats. .75 KG on sissy squats - probably a little much, I puked after sets 2 and 3!

Forearms looking good boys. Looking like an ambidextrous obsessive masturbator.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Wholesome.


----------



## Muskopia (May 14, 2020)

Day 33 - 500 seconds of dead hangs completed✅

Back | Hamstrings | Glutes day

Good gains! Blah blah.

Slashed my SLD weight massively and they're performed strictly according to this vid:





Great stuff


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

So how's it going? 
Are your forearms massive yet popeye?


----------



## Muskopia (May 14, 2020)

mrwright said:


> So how's it going?
> Are your forearms massive yet popeye?


How kind of you to ask!

....

LOL


----------



## Muskopia (May 14, 2020)

Day 34 - 2 sets resistance band rolls completed ✅

^ Kept weight same but did way faster. Have some stronger bands coming because I'm afraid this one will snap!

Delts | Traps | Calves day

Supeeerb gains. My traps are strong if I do say so. If everything was as strong as my them I'd be + 7lbs easy! Added couple reps sets OHP. If I could increase one lift, it would be this!

Surprised I'm still gaining well. Life stuff means I shut my eyes at midnight and I'm awake at 4.30. Sure it will catch up with me!


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Muskopia said:


> Surprised I'm still gaining well. Life stuff means I shut my eyes at midnight and I'm awake at 4.30. Sure it will catch up with me!


Same here, I'm typing at 4:24am....😵 Going to read my latest post on sleep again... 😂


----------



## Muskopia (May 14, 2020)

mrwright said:


> So how's it going?
> Are your forearms massive yet popeye?


Going well...I think. About 1/8 increase in 30 days. Strength much improved. 

I'll keep going with it until it stops working!


----------



## Muskopia (May 14, 2020)

Day 35 - 5 sets supinated and 5 sets pronated wrist curls completed ✅

Arms day.

Added 1.5KG to Pin Press and managed no probs! Success elsewhere too, but most importantly the bicep tendons are only bothering me a little now. Let's go!

With the help of a Nytol, I actually managed 7.5 hours of sleep, which probably helped!

Rest day tomorrow.

I'll soon be a non-natty (would put my natty card in the bin but I don't know where it is). Have Sermorelin arriving early next week. A pleasant effect should be improved sleep - which I've really been struggling with. If I had decent sleep, I wouldn't take it TBH, but I'm fed up! Will run it for 100 days!


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Losing your natty status....😱😭😉


----------



## Muskopia (May 14, 2020)

Brian Multigym said:


> Losing your natty status....😱😭😉


Cue 'I'm not natty but I only took Sermorelin!' statements 😄

Looked into MK677, but insulin resistance( even if temp) freaked me out!

Lack of sleep has to be damaging my health though. Take this peptide and more gains, feel better, recover faster, sleep better and hence be healthier .....with very minimal risks (I think!).

Looking forward to it!


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Fair comment mate, my post was a tongue in cheek comment really.

Hope it works out for you.


----------



## Muskopia (May 14, 2020)

Brian Multigym said:


> Fair comment mate, my post was a tongue in cheek comment really.
> 
> Hope it works out for you.


Thanks and me too bud!

Next consideration would be TRT...even though my levels are OK.

I'd def want to be at 1000! But all the blood testing and concern about iron levels etc🤮 I wouldn't worry too much about CV risk - my family's history is extremely solid that way...but still.

Already registered with the ledger clinic and have the option to fill a prescription though😄


----------



## Muskopia (May 14, 2020)

Day 36 - 500 seconds wrist articulations completed ✅ (yesterday)

Forearms looking goodski👍 Can't wait for the day 60 measure!

Sermorelin arrives tomorrow, which means I start it tomorrow night!


----------



## Muskopia (May 14, 2020)

Day 37 - 500 seconds of dead hangs completed ✅ 

Chest | Quads day

Awesomeness +0.5 KG on all bench variants. + 1.25 KG/ side on flys and only down 2 reps/set. +0.5KG on sissy squat. + 1rep on all sets of squats. Never had bench gains like this before outside of the noobie phase!

Sissy squats might be the greatest thing to ever happen to me in lifting. Mucho love to them!

If this peptide can help me sleep normally, we gonna be flyin!


----------



## Muskopia (May 14, 2020)

Day 38 - 5 sets pronated and 5 sets supinated wrist curls completed ✅

^ Good strength increases. I'd say there's a 50-50 chance we get the 3/8 in 90 days - 1/8 is already banked!

Back | Hams | Glutes day

Good and average. +2 reps across 4 sets of ham curls and the same for 4 sets of pull-ups. + 2.5KG Yates row and down a rep per set (but these are relatively new to me). + 1kg seated row. Other stuff I'm freestyling.

Past 5 months = zero weight gain👎 But lost 7/8 from the waist👍 Now that might sound decent, but I hold a disproportionate amount of fat around my torso compared to elsewhere and so it's probably as little as 2.5-3.5lbs of fat!

I think I've finally reached the point where I'm satisfied with the physique I have. We ain't letting up tho because I said satisfied, not thrilled!


----------



## Muskopia (May 14, 2020)

Now with added Sermorelin!


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Muskopia said:


> Now with added Sermorelin!


Hope it helps you get to "thrilled" mate... 💪


----------



## Muskopia (May 14, 2020)

Brian Multigym said:


> Hope it helps you get to "thrilled" mate... 💪


Cheers mate!


----------



## Muskopia (May 14, 2020)

Day 38 - 2 sets of resistance band rolls ✅

^plus .5KG

Delts | Traps | Calves day

Mediocre delt gains - 1 rep over 3 sets on MP. For the last four sets, I freestyled. Shrugs + 0.5 KG. I can rep 129.5kg for a set of 15 with full ROM at the end of the session. I think that's pretty decent! The whole sexual signalling muscles are very important to me - The neck, Traps, Delts, Arms. Arms are a struggle! I'll break'em tho!

Sermorelin dose was 50mcg yesterday. Will be 100 tonight and then to my standard 200 thereafter. Have enough for 100 days. I see bodybuilders can use 500, but, erm, no!


----------



## Muskopia (May 14, 2020)

Day 39 - 500 seconds wrist articulations completed✅

Arms day

Freestyling Bis with higher reps. Tendons still not 100. +.5KG on JM press, kneeled extensions and rope pushdowns. + 1KG on pin press plus a rep per set. Wether this translates into larger arms, we will see!

200mcg Sermorelin from now on. Looking forward to better sleep - I need the escape RN!


----------



## Muskopia (May 14, 2020)

Day 40 - 500 seconds of dead hangs completed✅

Almost halfway through. Is that all?

One thing I'm noticing now I'm taking Sermorelin, is dreaming. I never usually dream, but I am now. Sleep time is still the usual tho (not much!).


----------



## Muskopia (May 14, 2020)

Day 41 - 5 sets supinated and 5 sets pronated wrist curls completed✅

Chest | Quads day

Happy days! +1.5KG on all bench variants (same reps). + .25/side on flys. +.75KG on Sissy squat, plus 1 rep/set on Squats.

The best thing I ever did for chest was switch to higher reps with a slight pause at the bottom!

This dreaming on Sermorelin...it's more like nightmares. I don't wake up in the best state of mind!


----------



## Muskopia (May 14, 2020)

Day 42 - 2 sets resistance band rolls completed✅

Will the daily forearm training ever end? Doesn't feel like it!

Back | Hams | Glutes day

I don't know why I struggle with getting through this day, compared to say chest and quads which I consistently whoop ass in. It's not like I'm doing crazy vol? It just seems so knackering!

Looks like this:
4sets Ham curls 12-15, 4 sets 12 pullups supersetted
4 sets SLD supersetted with 3 sets 15 reps Yates row
4 sets seated row
3 sets Hip thrusts

Done. It's not really much I don't feel but it's crushing!

Sleeping more. Sermorelin working. Good stuff👍


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

It doesn't really look a lot to me, but I do a Full Body Routine. Compared to chest and quads, there are more muscles being trained, some big. Maybe it is that mate. Good news your addition to your bodybuilding is now working!

Your Journal reads well mate, it is a good one.


----------



## Muskopia (May 14, 2020)

Brian Multigym said:


> It doesn't really look a lot to me, but I do a Full Body Routine. Compared to chest and quads, there are more muscles being trained, some big. Maybe it is that mate. Good news your addition to your bodybuilding is now working!
> 
> Your Journal reads well mate, it is a good one.


Yeah, there are a lot of muscles worked, you're right. Lots of core and posterior chain. Guess it is 22 sets total compared to 17 for chest | quads.

Love all the exercises, just hate the workout!


----------



## Muskopia (May 14, 2020)

Day 43 - 500 seconds of wrist articulations completed✅

Delts | Traps | Calves day

+ 0.5KG calf raises. + 0.5KG on shrugs. +0.5KG and 1 rep on OHP. Solid day... let's go! Won't be happy with my traps until they attach to my head, just above the ears.

Getting some good sleeping in. Do I wake up with nightmares like an anxious 5-year-old? Yes. But I'm right back off and it _seems_ like good quality slumber. Also, could just be me, but my chest and quads are not as sore as they normally would be!


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Muskopia said:


> Also, could just be me, but my chest and quads are not as sore as they normally would be!


The GH is working!


----------



## Muskopia (May 14, 2020)

Here's why I commit to stupid shit like this forearm challenge:

Left 2017 and 10st 7, 3 years before I started lifting. Right, current and 13st 9.

Honestly, if I ever stop training, it'll be because I'm dead!










I get more than 2x the tinder matches now, and from women in a different league to before.

No going back!


----------



## Muskopia (May 14, 2020)

Brian Multigym said:


> The GH is working!


Never thought I would look forward to injecting so much ha!


----------



## PaulNe (Oct 29, 2020)

Youre walking like a homosexual in the first picture. Probably the reason for the lack of attention from women back then


----------



## Muskopia (May 14, 2020)

PaulNe said:


> Youre walking like a homosexual in the first picture. Probably the reason for the lack of attention from women back then


Lmao.

To be be fair, there is a kid in the bottom left I'm kinda angling and leaning over slightly to. But point taken.

Back then, lunch was mixed veg, a coffee and mixed berries. About 250 calories. Not the most masculine lunch🤦‍♂️


----------



## Muskopia (May 14, 2020)

Fook it.

We adding daily neck training!

Start circumference 16.5 inch unpumped and unflexed.

Simple routine on first post.


----------



## Muskopia (May 14, 2020)

Day 44 - 500 seconds of dead hangs completed | 2 sets each forward and backwards cable neck curls completed✅

Arms day



Plus 2 reps/ set on kneeled tricep extensions and rope pushdowns. Plus 1KG on pin press and JM press. I've been freestyling Biceps mostly, but kept things the same this time round. Seated curls were especially good. Up 1-3 reps on each set. Nice!

Knew it was going to be a good day when I was doing my first warm-up sets and they felt really light!

Fooking arms have been measuring the same for 2 months, but I've leaned out and they're looking bigger when relaxed and hung at my side. I'll begrudgingly take it and be kinda happy.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Arms will look better though mate, got to remain positive! 👍


----------



## Muskopia (May 14, 2020)

Day 45 - 5 sets supinated and 5 sets pronated wrist curls completed ✅ 4 sets side cable next extensions completed ✅

We halfway through!

^ The cable is great for front/ back neck extensions but sucks for the side. Will use lying side neck curls next time with some plates!

No other training today.

Was thinking about Chest | Quads day tomorrow. I train from my home gym so my options are limited for Quad exercises. Regular Squats just don't hit them well enough - nowhere near how the Sissy's do!

I currently do 3 x 15 Sissy's and 4x 15 regular Squats. I'll drop the regulars and replace them with (best case scenario) Zombie Squats, and if they're too tricky (worst case), Front Squats. Then add a leg extension giant set at the end.

Lighter weights, less risk of injury and wear and tear, more Quad stimulation. It's all good!

Don't know if it's the Sermorelin, but my appetite is really good. Was struggling to eat my 4 meals before, and now snacking in between! Gimme gimme gimme those gains.

Expecting a good session tomorrow!


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Is all your training using your home gym? I train at home currently.


----------



## Muskopia (May 14, 2020)

Yeah. Built it during early lockdown and never left. It's just so convenient that I've no motivation to go to a gym, not right now anyways!

I'll be moving before long and I'll have space for a leg press | hack squat which will be extremely nice!


----------



## Muskopia (May 14, 2020)

Day 46- 2 sets of resistance band rolls completed ✅ 2 sets forwards and backwards cable neck curls completed ✅

Chest | Quads day

+ 1KG on all bench variants. + 2 reps/ set on all fly variants. +1.25KG on the sissy squat. Got rid of squats and replaced them with a giant set of leg extensions and then 5 sets of Zombie Squats.

I can tell you that anyone who tries Zombie Squatting will never ever complain about such trivial things as lower back fatigue from regular Squatting. They are pure misery, awkwardness, pain, and incredibly uncomfortable! I started with a 45KG warm-up and it was not easy!

They do however hold you accountable in terms of your form; whilst you may start leaning forwards a touch with regular Squats as you tire, you absolutely cant with these - the freakin bar will roll forwards over your delts and down your arm before crashing into the safety bars. Then you can enjoy removing all the weights so you can re-rack!

A piffling amount of weight was used, but I felt no glute or hamstring unlike with the regulars. They also totally abused my arms, but I'll stick with them for the reduced injury and wear and tear risk.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Plenty of effort mate, what's your goal - a 17 stone hulk?


----------



## Muskopia (May 14, 2020)

Brian Multigym said:


> Plenty of effort mate, what's your goal - a 17 stone hulk?


Actually 13st 3 @ 9%  

That would put me at an FFMI of 23.5, whereas the average natty is 22, but I have below av genetics. Now, I know technically I'm not natty...but it was only Sermorelin!


----------



## Muskopia (May 14, 2020)

Day 47- 500 seconds wrist articulations completed ✅ 4 sets side neck curls completed ✅

^ God please let day 60 measurement day roll around so I can discover I've made no forearm gains in the past month and quit!

Back | Hams | Glutes

+ 2 reps on 4 sets of pull-ups. +2.5KG on Yates row and only dropped a rep on the first set. +0.5KG on Ham curls and SLD. +2 reps total on seated rows and Hip thrusts. Sound!

I weigh and measure on the 23rd of each month...and da feck...I'm down 2lbs. WTF?! 😢 Compared to this time last year though, I'm +9.75lbs, +6/8 on forearms and + 7/8 on the neck and upper arm (I don't measure anything else lol). I'll take it.


----------



## Muskopia (May 14, 2020)

Sermorelin 300mcg /day from 200. Let's go.

I'm aware that HGH can mess with blood sugar levels, and that Semorelin doesn't. 

Didn't stop me buying a device to test mine. We all good 😄


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Muskopia said:


> I weigh and measure on the 23rd of each month...and da feck...I'm down 2lbs. WTF?! 😢 Compared to this time last year though, I'm +9.75lbs, +6/8 on forearms and + 7/8 on the neck and upper arm (I don't measure anything else lol). I'll take it.


You are not losing strength you are gaining, so don't worry about your weight. Maybe the GH is shredding you.. 👍 Overall it is increases all round so well done mate!


----------



## 136060 (6 mo ago)

What's a good exercise to get big traps behind the neck? When I first started I was doing shrugs to failure every other day, and my neck got noticeably bigger very quickly, but I packed it in because it really hurt me with the job I do. There still biggish, but they don't bulge like they used to.


----------



## Muskopia (May 14, 2020)

Day 48- 500 seconds dead hangs completed ✅ 4 sets forward and backwards cable neck curls completed ✅

^ I'll do a dead hang of 1min 25, then 1 min/ set until done. Slowly increasing the time on these.

Delts | Traps | Calves day

plus .5KG on MP but down 3 reps total on 3 sets - I'm putting this down to the fatigue they accumulated from 🧟‍♂️ squats as I managed the same reps on the first set. Plus .5KG on shrugs....rest of the workout was freestyled.

Felt that 300mcg Sermorelin - loving the sleep I now get!


----------



## Muskopia (May 14, 2020)

weightforme said:


> What's a good exercise to get big traps behind the neck? When I first started I was doing shrugs to failure every other day, and my neck got noticeably bigger very quickly, but I packed it in because it really hurt me with the job I do. There still biggish, but they don't bulge like they used to.


I only know what I do - but I don't have big traps!


----------



## Muskopia (May 14, 2020)

Day 49 - 5 sets pronated and 5 sets supinated wrist curls completed ✅ 4 sets side neck curls completed ✅

Arms day fun day

Added .5KG to kneeled triceps extensions and pushdowns. 1 KG to pin press. Dropped JM press in favor of supinated bar pushdowns - they were great! I'll bring back JM press next time and replace reg pushdowns with supinated bar pushdowns. Add .5 KG to all bicep work work, apart from 4 sets of seated dumbbell curl I finish off with - mistakenly added 2KG per dumbbell but only dropped 3 reps/set👍 That was 16KG x2 for 4*12. Will be a good few weeks before I can get back to 4*15.

Don't think we gonna make the 1/8 in the forearms by day 60...what to do then? Surely it's not that bad if I only make 2/8 total gain across the 90 days instead of 3/8?🤔

Can I be assed though? Maybe I'll be a pussy boy..


----------



## TRT (Nov 19, 2015)

anyone know of a way to train neck effectively without looking like a bellend in the gym doing neck-curls etc. admittedly i shouldn't give a **** but i guess i do.

or maybe a home method.


----------



## Muskopia (May 14, 2020)

TRT said:


> anyone know of a way to train neck effectively without looking like a bellend in the gym doing neck-curls etc. admittedly i shouldn't give a **** but i guess i do.
> 
> or maybe a home method.


If you have some plates you can do it off the end of a table or something...just wrap them in a towel.


Or just do 'em in the gym....in 6 months you'll be so intimidating with your fat neck that no one will dare snigger at you.


----------



## Muskopia (May 14, 2020)

Day 50 - 2 sets resistance band rolls completed ✅ 4 sets forwards/ backwards cable neck curls completed ✅

'Only' 40 more days to go 😢  I can tell you that very often I will find myself doing this at 9 pm when I really don't want to...then I go box. A true grind!

Day off - which isn't really a day off!

Sleep is good thanks to Sermorelin. I think I'll run it for 3 months, take 1 off, then go back on....I think.

Think I'm looking pretty good in general...especially in the arm dept. Would like to hit 14st by the beginning of March (which would mark 3 years of training) @ no more than 17%. Weighed in this morning at 13st 7.75. Then we slow-cut for Summer

Since my last T test, I've started Finasteride and Sermorelin. I'll take another in a week and see if they've had any effect (Sermorelin in terms of the benefits to T from significantly improved sleep).


----------



## Muskopia (May 14, 2020)

Day 51 - 5 sets supinated and 5 sets pronated wrist curls completed ✅ 4 sets side neck curls completed ✅

Chest | Quads day

I'll say it like this:







+ 1.5KG on all bench variants. Plus .25kg/side on flys. Plus .5KG on Sissy's. Many more reps on leg extension giant set. Plus 6 reps total on 5 sets Zombie Squats.

The second time doing the Zombies - went much better! I finish the session with sore Quads now, compared to regular Squats - even though I'm only using 63% of the weight! No glute or Ham burn at all! They're a keeper. Gotta think about that longevity and injury aspect!

Sleeping better and better. Will I ever want to stop the Sermorelin?


----------



## PaulNe (Oct 29, 2020)

Well done on the consistency. Admirable


----------



## Muskopia (May 14, 2020)

Day 52 - 500 seconds of wrist articulations completed ✅ 4 sets forwards and backwards cable neck curls completed ✅

Back | Hamstrings | Glutes day.....a day of true pain!

Pullups flat. Ham curls + 2 reps across 4 sets. +0.5KG on SLD. +1 rep/set on Yates row. +1KG seated cable row and down only 1 rep across 4 sets. +0.5KG on Hip thrusts.

Fair enough, brah.

Another 5-day mTor reset starts on Saturday. I think it works. It better be working. Hard to tell, but I'm gaining well.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

TRT said:


> anyone know of a way to train neck effectively without looking like a bellend in the gym doing neck-curls etc. admittedly i shouldn't give a **** but i guess i do.
> 
> or maybe a home method.


Neck bridging - no ****er will mess with ya!


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Ooh, this looks good… (nowt new, but partner assisted - gotta trust ‘em!)


----------



## Muskopia (May 14, 2020)

Day 53 - 500 seconds of dead hangs completed ✅ 4 sets of side neck curls completed ✅

Delts | Traps | Calves day

+ 2 reps/ set on rear delt flys. + 4 reps on the first three sets of OHP...remaining four sets freestyled. + 1 rep/set calve raises. + 0.5KG on shrugs. I do other stuff for delts, but I don't track.

It was my birthday yesterday? Had 2.5 pints. Slept badly because of it - plonker! Not enough commitment!

In other bad news....I'm apparently not 5ft 11, but 5ft 10.5/ 179cm! My FFMI goes up though! Now 22.7! The average natty is 22. The average steroid user is 25.

The last training day is tomorrow before the 5-day mTor reset. I think I need it too; too much life crap going on.

When we return, we're really gonna smash the weights, up the calories and keep rockin the Sermorelin!


----------



## Muskopia (May 14, 2020)

Day 54 - 2 sets of resistance band rolls completed ✅ 4 sets of side neck curls completed ✅

Arms day

We going well. + 0.5KG on kneeled rope extensions. + 2 reps/set on BB curl. +1 rep/set on rope hammers. Still figuring out supinated bar pushdowns - but they're awesome! +1KG on pin press and JM press. + 1rep/set on four sets of seated DB curl.

Should've got more reps on that pin press! Adding 1.5KG next time! Can't fathom why I'm able to consistently add so much weight to this sucker each session, but I like it!

Banging way to finish off this training cycle - 5 days mTor reset ahead!


----------



## Muskopia (May 14, 2020)

Training is difficult. Not training is more difficult.


----------



## Muskopia (May 14, 2020)

Thanks to Sermorelin, I had 8 hrs quality sleep for the first time in about a year last night! 

Prior to Sermorelin it was 4!

If I could get that on the regular, I'm packing my bags and moving to Gainesville💪

Unfortunately, I should be undergoing 2 cosmetic procedures later this year or early next. Each will require 6 weeks without strenuous exercise. Hopefully I can schedule them in closer to one another to avoid a total of 3 months off!


----------



## Muskopia (May 14, 2020)

Last day off! 🕺 Thank God!

The first of my cosmetic surgeries should be on the 11th or 29th of November (Hopefully the former).

6 weeks of no strenuous exercise. This means I must devise a sneaky non-strenuous routine to maintain - we ain't going backwards!

Will up the calories starting today, no more maingaining! +2lbs target by Nov 11th.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

What you having done a tummy tuck? 😉


----------



## Muskopia (May 14, 2020)

Brian Multigym said:


> What you having done a tummy tuck? 😉


If I start posting ab pictures you will know I had implants put in!

Or maybe if I start posting headshots, you will know I had a hair transplant.


----------



## Muskopia (May 14, 2020)

Day 55 - 5 sets supinated and 5 sets pronated wrist curls completed ✅ 4 sets forwards/ backwards cable neck curls completed✅

^ Not gonna lie - this part of working out is a miserable grind. Can't wait to finish!

Chest | Quads day


1KG on all bench variants - only down 1 rep on the first set of incline
2KG on Sissy Squat and down 1 rep/set
.25KG/ side on all fly variants but down 4 reps on the last set of flat
.5KG on Zombie squats and plus 1 rep/set for all 5 sets
Won't bother tracking the Leg Extension giant set -felt guuud though!

^ I'll take that!

Woke up this morn the heaviest I've been, which is surprising as I've had 5 days off and my muscles won't be inflamed and full of water. Looking leaner to the eye too!

Calories are getting shoved down from now until surgery. Let's make some gains!


----------



## Muskopia (May 14, 2020)

Day 56 (yesterday) - OMG! OMG! I skipped!

Crisis of confidence. Bad day. Busy day. Was sure I wanted to quit. Then I realized I don't quit.

Guess today is day 56!

Still trained Back | Hams | Glutes yesterday! 

Decent enough session given how sore I was from the prevous day! Hip thrusts were down BAD though.

Wasn't helped by the Vanilla powdered oats I necked for breakfast. Something about that flavor leaves me feeling sick for half the day. That's getting binned! Really hard to train nauseous!

This mTor reset def causes your body to lose some adaptation to lifting! Chest and Quads really hurt today still. 

Let's grind this ****er out.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

If your mTor is a rest up of more than one week the DOMS will be back big style once back at the gym mate. Well known fact.

Rest those sore muscles up too! You want gains not pains!


----------



## Muskopia (May 14, 2020)

Day 56 - 500 seconds of wrist articulations completed✅ 4 sets side neck curls completed✅

Delts | Traps | Calfs


 +1 rep/set calf raises
+ .5KG OHP, down a rep last set
+ 1 rep/ set rear delt flys
+ 1KG shrugs
Don't track rest!

Better than expected given I'm extra sore!

Amazon photos sent me a 'on this day one year ago' notification. One of the pics was a topless pic of me - and fook me I look better then than now! Skinnier, but leaner. What's most striking in the difference between then and now is my legs....much bigger now(as you would expect!).

Currently 13st 10.
Me 1 year ago at 12st 10 | 5ft 10.5:


----------



## Muskopia (May 14, 2020)

Day 57 - 4 sets front/back cable neck curls completed ✅ 500 seconds of dead hangs completed ✅

Arms day

The usual routine. Gains here, losses there. Post mTor reset certainly is strange!

Highlight was plus 1.5 KG on pin press and an extra rep! Dunno if this helps explain why my bench is doing so well or not?

Eating like a boss. Let's go. Sermorelin helping with sleep. Everything is good RE lifting at the moment. 

Off day tomorrow. Absolutely need it. Sore AF😎


----------



## Muskopia (May 14, 2020)

Missed yesterday!

Bad bad bad!

Can't tell you how much I have going!

Anyways, today......

Day 58 - 2 sets of resistance band rolls completed✅ 4 sets side neck curls completed✅

Chest | Quads day


1.5 on all bench variants. Down 2 reps set, apart from last set on incline, down 1. Sandbagged a bit tho.
1 rep/set on Sissy Squat
Plus 4 reps total on 4 sets flys
.5KG on Zombie squats and 6 total reps across 5 sets
Leg extension giant set freestyled

Great sesh, especially for quads. Love these exercises. Low weight, but great impact on Quads. Perfect!


----------



## Muskopia (May 14, 2020)

Day 59 - 5 sets of pronated and 5 sets of supinated forearm curls completed ✅ 4 sets of front/ back cable neck curls completed✅

Back | Hams | Glutes day


+2 reps on 3 sets of pullups
switched 3 sets of Ham curls for a giant set of 50 reps with a higher weight
plus 3 reps on 3 sets of Yates row
plus 1.5KG on SLD
plus 3 reps on 4 sets of cable row
+6.5KG on Hip trusts and only down 1 rep on 3 sets, but in the previous session I was down 6 reps

Good stuff. Gotta keep it up.

Surgery is booked for the 11th Nov. Please don't let me shrink. This procedure will be worthwhile tho


----------



## Muskopia (May 14, 2020)

Day 60 measurements....good and bad. 

Not good enough to leave me enthusiastic about continuing, but not bad enough to make me quit.....fook!


----------



## Muskopia (May 14, 2020)

Day 60 - 500 seconds of wrist articulations completed ✅ 4 sets side neck curls completed ✅

Delts | Traps | Calfs day


+ 1 rep/set rear delt flys
+ 1 rep/set calf raises
+ 1KG on OHP and down 1 rep across 3 sets
+1 rep on 3 sets of shrugs
rest freestyled

Good day. Good day.

Leaning out still....will add 25g oat powder to the 4 shakes I have with each meal!

The second is surgery booked for the 18th Nov. Two in one week. Can't wait....and less downtime....great!

The plan is to blitz a full-body workout on the 10th. Ten days off, then ever so gently get a full-body workout in every 4 days or so for 12 days. Before easing back into the regular schedule.

Both operations are on my head and I don't lift with my face so it shouldn't be so bad!


----------



## Muskopia (May 14, 2020)

Day 61 - 500 seconds of dead hangs completed ✅ 4 sets forwards/ backwards cable neck curls completed ✅

Arms day


+ 1 rep on 2 sets kneeled cable extension
2 small giants sets of BB curl (25 reps each)
+ 1 rep/set cable hammer curls
+ 6 reps on two sets supinated bar extensions
freestyled 4 sets seated DB curls
+1KG on pin press
+1.5KG on JM press and down 3 reps across 2 sets

Weight stuck at 13st 8lb. Exactly where I was 6 months ago. But, waist down 1 inch, arms up 2/8, forearms up 4/8 and neck up 1/8 (lol). Guess I'll take that - not that I have a choice!

Amazing sleep last night...thanks to Sermorelin no doubt!


----------



## Muskopia (May 14, 2020)

Day 62 - 500 seconds of dead hangs completed ✅. 4 sets front/ back neck curls completed ✅

Repeated same as yesterday. Oops!

Chest | Quads tomorrow. Can't wait😎

Quads have been showing nice gains recently with the new routine. And all with weight used which is less than my bodyweight😲 Not much wear and tear here!


----------



## Muskopia (May 14, 2020)

Ordered BPC157👍 

Will run for two weeks starting next week @ 300 mcg/day. Two weeks or so off before surgery, then back on for a month.

Anything to get me back into the gym at full whack ASAP! Also, I've got this mild bicep tendonitis in both arms that I just can't shake. In my first operation, bone will be cut, and that healing process will not be at all fast naturally I imagine!

I think these two (BPC and Sermorelin) will be it for my PED rabbit hole(famous last words😄).


----------



## MM84! (7 mo ago)

Muskopia said:


> Ordered BPC157👍
> 
> Will run for two weeks starting next week @ 300 mcg/day. Two weeks or so off before surgery, then back on for a month.
> 
> ...


BPC and Sermorelin are not PEDs. So your rabbit hole has not been entered.


----------



## Muskopia (May 14, 2020)

MM84! said:


> BPC and Sermorelin are not PEDs. So your rabbit hole has not been entered.


Why wouldn't they be classed as PED's?


----------



## Muskopia (May 14, 2020)

Day 63 - 5 sets supinated and 5 sets pronated wrist curls completed ✅ 4 sets side neck curls completed ✅

Chest | Quads day


+ 1 rep on 2 sets flat bench
+ 1 rep/set on incline bench
+ .5KG on Sissy Squats
+ 2.5KG on leg extension giant set but don't track reps
+ .25KG/side on incline and flat flys
+ 1KG on Zombie Squats and up a total of 1 rep across 5 sets

Let's go

Motoring along nicely. Sleeping nicely (ty Sermorelin). Gaining, leaning, injury free, what's not to like?

I was calculating how to get to the adonis ratios I so desire....erm....well....it'll probably be never. In a nutshell, I'll have to put 1 inch on my shoulder circumference. Lose 4.25 inches off my waist whilst putting 2 inches on my arms (2.5x wrist). The waist I can do for sure.....but the rest sadly..

Might add some ab work to tighten up my waist (will it even?). The difference between my flexed waist and my relaxed is shocking!


----------



## Muskopia (May 14, 2020)

Day 64 - 2 sets of resistance band rolls completed✅ 4 sets front/rear cable neck curls completed✅

Back | Hams | Glutes day


Giant set of 50 pull-ups supersetted with a giant set 50 leg curls
+ 4.5KG on Yates row. Down to 36 reps total across 3 sets from 44
+ 2KG on SLD and 42 secs per set compared to 45 prev
+ 1KG on seated cable row and down 1 rep on 2 sets
+ 0.5KG on Hip Thrusts

Fair enough.

Arms seem to be growing well even though I'm leaning (had a quick measure this morn!).

This video from Jeff Nippard came at the right time. Seems I can train with 1/9 the vol and maintain whilst recovering from surgery.


----------



## Muskopia (May 14, 2020)

New routine to be started in four days time!

7 day split:
Anterior
Posterior
Off
Anterior
Posterior
Off
Off

Anterior
5 sets Chest
5 sets Quads
5 sets Delts (front, side)
2 sets rear delts
5 sets Triceps
Neck

Posterior
5 sets Back
5 sets Hams
2 sets glutes
3 sets traps
5 sets biceps
3 sets calfs
4 sets forearms

Really need/ want to free up more time for work. This should do it! Promised myself I would do this at the 3 year mark, we're 4.5 months early.

Have forearm and neck scheduled there, that's for when I finish this 90-day grind!

Will make last set of each major body part (I E not forearms, neck, calfs, rear delts) a drop set too.


----------



## Muskopia (May 14, 2020)

Day 65 - 500 seconds of wrist articulations completed✅ 4 sets front/rear cable neck curls completed✅ (again)

Delts | Traps | Calfs day


struggled with calf raises today
+ 0.25KG /side rear delt flys and down 3 reps/ set (sandbagged)
+ 2 reps on 3 sets OHP
+ 0.5KG on shrugs
rest freestyled

First BPC-157 injection today. 200mcg. Let's see if we can heal those bicep tendons!

Lowering Sermorelin dose to 200 from 300 before bed. No reason other than I just want to make it last longer!


----------



## Muskopia (May 14, 2020)

Day 66 - 500 seconds of wrist articulations completed (whoops, keep repeating) ✅ 4 sets side neck curls completed✅

Arms day 💪


+1 rep on 2 sets of kneeled tricep extensions
+1 rep/set on each BB curl mini giant set (26 reps/set)
+1KG on supinated bar extensions and down 1 rep on 2 sets
+1KG on cable hammer curls and down 1 rep/set
+1KG on pin press and down 1 rep on 2 sets
+1 rep on 2 sets JM press
freestyled 4 sets of seated DB curl

Solid session. Whilst doing the first set of pin press off the safety bars, my bench, which is faulty, collapsed as the adjustment knob slipped out of its hole! The weight crashed into the safety bars and me to the floor! It all happened so quickly that I had no idea what happened and so never felt any fear! Still did that second set though!

Measured my arms at the end of this session - had a 6/8 pump! Oh, how I wish my arms were that big all the time - looks sick!

Had another meeting with the surgeon for my 11th Nov operation- good news! He said 'no CONTACT sports' for only one week! Guess I'll be back to the old routine sooner than I thought!


----------



## Muskopia (May 14, 2020)

Forgot to add - I'm looking younger and younger right now (I'm pretty sure anyways). Whether it's the extra sleep or GH as a result of Sermorelin, or the fact I started moisturizing a month ago, I don't know. But I like it👍


----------



## Muskopia (May 14, 2020)

Missed yesterday!

It was a disaster of a day. Don't want many like that. Also a day off from regular lifting. As was today.

So today...

Day 67 - 500 seconds of dead hangs completed✅. 4 sets of side neck curls completed

Today was also a day off from regular lifting to get me into the new routine on the days I want. 2 on, 1 off, 2 on, 2 off. Will give me 3 weekdays off.

Excited for this new routine. Think smaller muscles will benefit from being hit 2x per week👍


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

That's all you need mate, upper/lower - 2 times a week = 4 days. You'll grow because of the rest days.


----------



## Muskopia (May 14, 2020)

Day 68 - 5 sets supinated and 5 sets pronated wrist curls completed✅ 4 sets of front/ back neck curls completed ✅

New routine today....


Anterior day

With doing only 5 sets for most muscle groups I added more reps at the end of most sets by taking a 15-second breather and then going to failure again. Sometimes multiple times. There were also some drop sets here and there. Today was a bit of a feeler session.


Chest exercises were the same weight and down in reps -focused on slower reps
Quad exercises strong
Delt exercises down bad thanks to completing chest first (and the Zombie Squats) - It was a little tricky to keep legs locked at times when doing OHP as I'd done Quads at that point!
Tricep exercises down bad for the same reason

The session was OK. Preferred the old routine - there's a lot of changing DB/BB weights and that time adds up quickly!

Posterior tomorrow!


----------



## Muskopia (May 14, 2020)

Day 69 - 2 sets of resistance band rolls completed✅ 4 sets of side neck curls completed ✅


Posterior day


Ham curls super-setted with Pullups
Yates row super-setted with SLD
Drop set of seated row
Shrugs
Seated DB curls, cable hammers and EZ curls
Calf raises
Forgot the Hip thrusts!

The biggest takeaway from today - bicep tendonitis (mild) is pretty much the same. Was hoping for improvement given I've been on BPC 157 for five days. We'll see. Put SLD up 5KG and still felt really good.

I'm now down 2.5lbs since starting Sermorelin 4/5(?) weeks ago. Eating loads. Adding more peanut butter to the shake I have with each meal (x4). They look like this now:

10g Macadamia nut oil
30g peanut butter (the runny type that dissolves in water!)
5g EAAS
20g vegan protein powder

That's about 300 cals each on top of a regular meal!

If the weight doesn't shift in the upwards direction I will start adding 20g of powdered oats to each! This is how Putin must feel in the war against Ukraine. Just not happening son!


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

Muskopia said:


> Day 69 - 2 sets of resistance band rolls completed✅ 4 sets of side neck curls completed ✅
> 
> 
> Posterior day
> ...


What’s the forearm and neck numbers currently?


----------



## Muskopia (May 14, 2020)

Jeremybeadleshand said:


> What’s the forearm and neck numbers currently?


Check one page back m8. I measured forearms on day 60. 

Neck has shown no gains at all, but I'm leaning out tbh so maybe not surprising!


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

Muskopia said:


> Check one page back m8. I measured forearms on day 60.
> 
> Neck has shown no gains at all, but I'm leaning out tbh so maybe not surprising!


Usually you carry very little fat on your neck unless you’re either obese or a toad and you’re neither 😂
Decent forearms too, I’ve been actively working my neck as it’s always been on the slim side so I feel your pain.
Never had a problem with forearms though!


----------



## Muskopia (May 14, 2020)

I've just watched this video. It's interesting to me because I haven't raised my bodyweight in 6 months and this video talks about brown fat which burns many more calories compared to white fat.

I just don't feel the cold. I don't put heating on in winters unless it's for someone else. Others will be cold and I will be warm. I wonder if this is the type of fat I have?


----------



## Muskopia (May 14, 2020)

Day 70 - 500 seconds of wrist articulations completed✅ 4 sets of front/rear cable neck curls completed ✅

Off day.

Got my Testosterone test results back - bad!

15.2. One year ago they were 18!

One year ago I wasn't on Finasteride either (gives a slight bump). I was, however, sleeping better (even better than when on Sermorelin), and was less stressed and was actually happy (lol). I have all sorts going wrong ATM, maybe that's caused the dip.

Nevertheless, energy, libido, etc all fine so I won't give it any more thought. Lot's of stuff changing right now and I expect to reach all-time T highs in 6 months or so time (unlike my stock portfolio ha).


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Muskopia said:


> I haven't raised my bodyweight in 6 months.


Neither have I, yet I am stronger and look bigger and no doubt you are/do.... Don't ask me to explain why because I don't know. I don't bother with scales mate, just a mirror!


----------



## Muskopia (May 14, 2020)

Day 71 - 500 seconds of dead hangs completed✅ hurt my neck a little so skipped neck training ✅

Anterior day


Flat bench flat. Incl + 2 reps on 2 sets
+1.25KG on Sissy Squats and down 1 rep on 2 sets
+4 reps on 1 set incl flys
Leg extension mini giant set (felt better)
+1KG on Zombie Squats and +1 rep across 2 sets
+2 reps on 2 sets OHP
Good tricep gains (arms looking better and better)
rest freestyled

Good. Good.

The combo of Sissy and Zombie squats, as well as extensions, have progressed my Quads significantly in only a few months. I'll never go back to heavy regular Squats - not required or wanted here!

Don't like this new routine TBH. Will persist as I need the days off ATM!

Fell asleep last night and awoke shortly after gasping for air. The airway almost completely shut off! Must've been the way I had my head orientated - this also used to happen occasionally before I started lifting, so I don't think it's because of the increased BW. Won't lie - It was the worst I've experienced and I was scared


----------



## Muskopia (May 14, 2020)

Day 72 - 5 sets supinated and 5 sets pronated wrist curls completed ✅ 4 sets side neck curls completed ✅

Posterior day


+3 reps on 2 sets of pullups
+4 reps on 2 sets of ham curls
+ 1KG on SLD
down 3 reps on 2 sets of Yates row (but slower)
+ 3 reps on 3 sets shrugs
+2 reps on set seated row
calfs, biceps freestyled

Pullups felt amazing today. Great connection. Everything else felt good. My Biceps felt a bit better! The workout itself takes 2 hours though. Oh well, get two days off now.

Weight hitting 6-month lows Didn't force food down yesterday (but still hit my meals of course) - woke up 2lbs lighter. So annoying. Looking good though, and the belt is def hitting the tighter notches more easily. I blame Sermorelin for this (I'm sure I read BPC 157 stimulated GH production too?)


----------



## Muskopia (May 14, 2020)

Day 73- 5 sets supinated and 5 sets pronated wrist curls completed ✅ 4 sets side neck curls completed ✅

Repeated yesterday's because I felt like it!

Changed my mind about leaning out, I think I like it. A smaller waist is making my shoulders appear noticeably broader. As long as I don't drop below 13st 5 we're good.

Going to order more Sermorelin, running low! Will take a week off this and BPC around surgery time (11th Nov). But then back on.


----------



## Muskopia (May 14, 2020)

Day 74- 2 sets resistance band rolls completed ✅ 4 sets side front/back cable neck curls completed ✅

Anterior day tomorrow! 

Been a productive few days off the gym I can tell you! 

13 days left to smash the weights before I'm forced into 2 weeks off proper workouts. My second procedure, on the 18th, is a hair transplant - so neck training is going to be tricky. We'll figure it out!


----------



## Muskopia (May 14, 2020)

Day 75- 500 seconds of wrist articulations completed ✅ 4 sets side neck curls completed ✅

Anterior day. Banger!


plus 4 reps on 2 sets flat bench
plus 4 reps on 2 sets Sissy Squat
plus 3 reps on 2 sets incl bench
plus 2 reps on 1 set incl flys
leg extension mini giant set
+0.5KG on 2 sets Zombie Squats and plus 2 total reps
2 reps on 2 sets rear delt flys
OHP flat - but, I supersetted these with rear delt flys because I forgot to do the latter with Zombie squats. So I consider this a result.
the remainder of delt work freestyled
+1 rep/set(at least) on all Tricep work

Weighed in at a joint all-time high today 😲 Looking leaner and leaner so I'm surprised. Loving it

15 days left of this Forearm nonsense! Gonna have to start chasing the adonis proportions after that me thinks🤔 Especially if Sermorelin helps me lean without even trying!


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Well done mate.. 💪💯


----------



## Muskopia (May 14, 2020)

Day 76- missed! I know, I know...I've fallen off the second half of this shizzle! Tomorrow, therefore, is day 76!

Posterior day


+2 reps on 2 sets of pull-ups
+3 reps on 2 sets ham curls
+3 reps on 2 sets Yates row
+0.5KG on SLD - these feel so so good now I really have the form down thanks to that RP YT video I posted!
+2 reps on set seated rows
+1KG and down rep/set on three sets of shrugs
+0.5KG on 2 sets hip thrusts and down 1 total rep
bicep and calf work freestyled (biceps showing more improvement on BPC 157)

Quality day. So much changing around of weights etc though - makes this thing a 2hr session!

Def shooting for Adonis proportions post-surgery!

I have almost zero chance of meeting the arm requirements of the upper arm as 2.5x wrist though. My right is 7 1/8 and my left 7 2/8. That's close to an 18inch flexed upper arm as you use the non-dominant, which is my left in this case😲

Can but try!


----------



## Muskopia (May 14, 2020)

Day 76 - 500 seconds of wrist articulations completed ✅ 4 sets of side neck curls completed ✅ 

Off day.

Big appetite right now👍 Eating tonnes effortlessly for a change. 

I'm going to stop BPC157 for now. I've been getting very itchy eyes, it seems to be a bit worse at night after taking it, sop will stop and see!


----------



## Muskopia (May 14, 2020)

Day 77 - 500 seconds of dead hangs completed ✅ 4 sets of front/back cable neck curls completed ✅

Anterior day - great stuff!


+3 reps on 2 sets of flat bench
+1KG on 2 sets of Sissy squats
+3 reps on 2 sets of Incl Bench
+0.25KG/ side on incl flys
+1 rep/set on 2 sets of rear delt flys
+0.5KG and 3 total reps on 2 sets of Zombie Squats
OHP flat - ?!?!
gains on cable lat raises. The rest of delt work freestyled
really good gains on Tricep work. Switched to kneeled vertical overhead extensions from kneeled overhead horizontal - felt better and supposedly this gives better gains.


Didn't take BPC and Sermorelin last night! Will cease until I hit the weights hard again after the last surgery on the 18th! I'll pop Nytol for the next 3 weeks or for sleep!


----------



## Muskopia (May 14, 2020)

Day 78 - 500 seconds of dead hangs completed ✅ 4 sets of front/back cable neck curls completed ✅ (repeated yesterday)

Posterior day


+3 reps on 2 sets of pull-ups
+3 reps on 2 sets ham curls
+2 reps on 2 sets Yates row
calfs freestyled
+1KG on 3 sets SLD
+1 rep on set seated row
+.5KG on 3 sets of shrugs
Hip thrusts skipped due to lack of time (already shaky from SLD anyways)
Bicep work freestyled

Good sesh. Only four more training days until surgery enforced 1 week + off. Coincides roughly with a scheduled 5-day mTor reset TBH, so no biggie.

Was looking at pics of me from 6 months ago. Same weight as now, but significantly leaner. Look much better. Happy with the progress! The grind is worth it!


----------



## Muskopia (May 14, 2020)

Day 79 - 5 sets supinated and 5 sets pronated wrist curls completed ✅ 4 sets of front/back cable neck curls completed ✅ 

With a heavy heart, I've decided to drop Sissy Squats from my Anterior day. I think the mechanics of the movement quite possibly put a lot of strain on the knee - in fact, I've been getting some on the kneecap and in the soft tissues just below the knee. I'll miss them!

Will replace them with slow, paused sets of Zombie Squats and chase the same burn and fatigue I got from the Sissys. I think I may have to go with min-giant sets of say 25 reps to do this. Quads have improved so much too 😢


----------



## Muskopia (May 14, 2020)

Day 80 - 2 sets of resistance band rolls completed ✅ 4 sets of side neck curls completed ✅

Fallen off the forearm training with a bump! Missed the last few days. Have not missed my regular training, however! Crazy busy, unfortunately.

Trained Anterior yesterday. Sissy squats were substituted for paused Zombie squats, chased that Sissy squat quad burn ad just about got it with rest pause sets of 15 reps.

Posterior today - Good gains across the board. 

Two more training days before Friday's surgery. Then hair transplant a week later.

As my only restrictions are 'no contact sport for 1 week' (odd as bone is being cut here!) I'll just stick to a maintenance routine of 1 working set per body part, once per week, say 2-3 reps from failure for a few weeks. 

Captain sensible.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Doing well mate, you didn't miss your regular training, so that is a positive!

Hope all your operations go well.


----------



## Muskopia (May 14, 2020)

Day 81 - 500 seconds of wrist articulations completed ✅ 4 sets of front/back neck curls completed ✅

Off day from reg training.

Now the Sissy squats are gone I did try to hit the femoris rectus muscle in the Quads with lying leg extensions. Supposedly, the only way to stretch that sucker at both ends is the Sissy squat and lying extensions. My bench has an attachment for it, so I'm fortunate to be able to use that. Most gyms won't have a lying extension machine!


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Lying Leg Extensions...? Must check it out..


----------



## Muskopia (May 14, 2020)

Day 82 - 500 seconds of dead hangs completed ✅ 4 sets of side neck curls completed ✅

Anterior day - a good one!


+4 reps on 2 sets flat bench
+3 reps on 2 sets of paused Zombie squats
lying leg extension mini giant set (not entirely sold on these but will persist)
+3 reps on 2 sets incl bench
+2 reps on a set of incl flys
+3 reps on 2 sets of Zombie squats
+.5KG/side on 2 sets rear delt flys and down 4 reps/set (sandbagged)
plus 2 reps on 2 sets OHP - hurray! First progress on this in 2 weeks!
rest of front/side delts freestyled
+ reps and weight everywhere on Tricep work. Supinated bar pushdowns are absolutely golden! Absolutely nothing hits them like these! I think we gonna get some good arm gains.

Only took me 2 hours 15mins! In my defense, most of these sets are rest-pause so they take longer and are utterly exhausting!

Trying to take it easy (apart from the training of course) and avoid people (COVID) before Friday's surgery. Of course, Myprotein failed to deliver my meal replacement shakes, so I'm going to have to take protein bars and pot noodles (I'm 2 nights in a hotel and one in hospital)!


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

Muskopia said:


> Trying to take it easy (apart from the training of course) and avoid people (COVID) before Friday's surgery. Of course, Myprotein failed to deliver my meal replacement shakes, so I'm going to have to take protein bars and pot noodles (I'm 2 nights in a hotel and one in hospital)!


Had issue with my recent delivery, was 4 days late.

Hope all goes well on Friday mate.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Muskopia said:


> Trying to take it easy (apart from the training of course) and avoid people (COVID) before Friday's surgery. Of course, Myprotein failed to deliver my meal replacement shakes, so I'm going to have to take protein bars and pot noodles (I'm 2 nights in a hotel and one in hospital)!


Nip into a supermarket, they will sell made up replacement meal shakes and best wishes for your op.


----------



## Muskopia (May 14, 2020)

Skipped forearm and neck today. Did a skeleton Posterior day. 2 rest-pause sets for back, hams, biceps, and traps. A drop set for calfs and nothing (directly) for glutes. Not enough time and I won't be eating much of anything tomorrow, so would rather not do too much damage!

Waist continues to shrink and the weight is holding steady. Let's go!

Thanks for the well-wishes 👍 Can't wait for tomorrow!


----------



## Muskopia (May 14, 2020)

Holy crap. I've had literally about 600 Cal's today😭 Majorly catabolic!

Can only get liquids or mush into my mouth TBH!

I'm staying at a Travelodge adjoined to a motorway services tomorrow night. Will load up on milkshakes!

I've had bone cut, a whole much of stitches and have blood leaking out of my mouth on the regular. Not on any painkillers though! Honestly, my posterior day is tougher than this!


----------



## Muskopia (May 14, 2020)

Defied all advice and drove home today😄

Down 3.5lbs on where I normally would be this time of day.

Refeeding as I write!

Always wondered what my BP pressure would be having put on so much weight the past few years. Pre-surgery highest reading it was 159/85 (I wasn't anxious at all so this was strange) and just before I left it was 116/64.


----------



## Imperitive.Intel (10 mo ago)

Post up before and after pics of forearms or didn't happen. 

Just joking, we all know for a FACT you're crushing it. Personally, couldn't care less about forearms. But if I ever do I'll bookmark this thread.


----------



## Muskopia (May 14, 2020)

Holy shit.

No painkillers until 7pm tonight. Then the pain hit HARD where the bone has been cut!

So strange! Bypassed paracetamol and codiene to go straight to morphine!

This sucks! Counting calories! Scrambled eggs, meal replacement shakes + peanut butter + full fat milk. Full sugar lemonade etc and smoothies. Will aim for 3000 to be safe.

Still up and about and moving. It's all on the up from here I guess with regards to recovery! Just how fast?


----------



## Muskopia (May 14, 2020)

Weight down 5lbs from pre-surgey. Sorted with calories today though👍

Back training Wednesday.

No painkillers today. Amazing really!


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

You'll be back training, rest up until you are right mate.


----------



## Muskopia (May 14, 2020)

Day 83 - 500 seconds of wrist articulations completed - no neck training as it involves straps and weights in the face area!

Now down 5.5lbs from pre-surgery. Eeek. My waist is down 5/8 - a head start on my adonis proportions goal!

Almost all liquid diet since Thursday. Will prob be back on regular food in a few days? Enjoying these delicious fruit smoothies until then though


----------



## Muskopia (May 14, 2020)

Totally forgot I'm on a mTor reset week - so today was the last off day.

Surgery totally worth it boys Very happy with the results!

Will order some more Sermorelin and have a bash at this adonis proportions thing starting in the next few weeks!


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Good everything worked out for you mate. ✔


----------



## Muskopia (May 14, 2020)

Day 84 - 2 sets of resistance band barbell rolls completed ✅ 4 sets of front/ rear cable neck curls completed ✅

Did a full-body workout today. One rest-pause set per bodypart. Will do another tomorrow, then it's likely another 5 days off sadly!

Weight down 2.75lbs from pre-surgery. Might gain more water back by tomorrow with any luck.


----------



## Imperitive.Intel (10 mo ago)

ALMOST THEREEEE


----------



## Muskopia (May 14, 2020)

Imperitive.Intel said:


> ALMOST THEREEEE


THANK GOD


----------



## Muskopia (May 14, 2020)

Got another full-body workout in on Thursday. Sadly missed forearms again. Returned to regular squats after maybe a few months of doing alternatives. Oh my word, the base of my glutes and abductors were absolutely not prepared! I think they need to return full-time, but in a paused form which is how I did them on Thurs.

The hair transplant was on Friday - holy mother of Jesus I don't want to ever do that again! I'll take the other cosmetic surgery I had any day. Cutting me open and sawing some bones is easier than a full-day hair transplant, and, I can't train for two weeks now! I could train straight away with the other!

I understand it's the sweating that is the main cause of concern RE two weeks post-hair transplant. I'll prob be able to sneak something after week 1 - very carefully though!

Forearms I will still train, starting in a few days. Finally, get it finished!

Now, back to watering my new hair grafts every 15 mins for the next 3 days👀


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

Muskopia said:


> Got another full-body workout in on Thursday. Sadly missed forearms again. Returned to regular squats after maybe a few months of doing alternatives. Oh my word, the base of my glutes and abductors were absolutely not prepared! I think they need to return full-time, but in a paused form which is how I did them on Thurs.
> 
> The hair transplant was on Friday - holy mother of Jesus I don't want to ever do that again! I'll take the other cosmetic surgery I had any day. Cutting me open and sawing some bones is easier than a full-day hair transplant, and, I can't train for two weeks now! I could train straight away with the other!
> 
> ...


Nothing hits you as hard as going back to heavy squatting and deadlifting.
Leaves you all kinds of sore for days and days.
You’ll adapt in no time.


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

Muskopia said:


> Got another full-body workout in on Thursday. Sadly missed forearms again. Returned to regular squats after maybe a few months of doing alternatives. Oh my word, the base of my glutes and abductors were absolutely not prepared! I think they need to return full-time, but in a paused form which is how I did them on Thurs.
> 
> The hair transplant was on Friday - holy mother of Jesus I don't want to ever do that again! I'll take the other cosmetic surgery I had any day. Cutting me open and sawing some bones is easier than a full-day hair transplant, and, I can't train for two weeks now! I could train straight away with the other!
> 
> ...


Post up some pictures soon. Show us the Barnet. 
I want mine tended too soon just a bit apprehensive.


----------



## Muskopia (May 14, 2020)

Have you seen the movie Hellraiser?

The very first part is exactly like something from that.!

3 girls sticking anaesthetic needles into your head, all over, and very quickly for 10 minutes. The sounds of the needles jabbing in and out of your scalp making you shudder. The sharp pain from every stab. The anaesthetic burning it's way throughout your scalp. Blood pouring down to your face as you become aware of your heart beginning to bear faster and faster and faster and your body shaking and shaking and shaking from the adrenaline they stuck into you.

Quite unpleasant!


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

Muskopia said:


> Have you seen the movie Hellraiser?
> 
> The very first part is exactly like something from that.!
> 
> ...


You’ve sold it to me!
Ever considered writing a horror novel?
I see hellraiser at about 5 years old. My sister used to traumatise me with 80s horror flicks as a kid.
I’m ****ed up so it worked! 😗


----------



## Muskopia (May 14, 2020)

Jeremybeadleshand said:


> You’ve sold it to me!
> Ever considered writing a horror novel?
> I see hellraiser at about 5 years old. My sister used to traumatise me with 80s horror flicks as a kid.
> I’m ****ed up so it worked! 😗


Based on my transplant experiences. Titled : Hairaiser


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

Muskopia said:


> Based on my transplant experiences. Titled : Hairaiser


Man of many talents


----------



## Muskopia (May 14, 2020)

Only getting ~2.5 hours of sleep per night currently. Have to sleep on my back with my head raised up. I struggle to sleep that way! I'm deaded all day every day!

Ordered more Sermorelin. Will take it when I start lifting again (prob start with a gentle-ish full-body next Tuesday). Oh, will we sleep then! It's gonna be great!

Only down 1.5lbs, it seems. Acceptable.

Back training forearms tomorrow.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Apart from sleep - going well mate!


----------



## Muskopia (May 14, 2020)

Day 85 - 500 seconds of wrist articulations completed ✅

Popped a Nytol last night and slept better last night - I was a desperate man.

Thinking of running a one-and-done cycle. Still undecided, but was thinking it may look like this:

8 weeks of 100mg Sustanon EoD
12 weeks of 500 IU HCG EoD

I'd expect 4 lbs of kept gains from that. Reasonable?

Would probably get hold of a statin and angiotensin receptor blocker just to be safe.

Will review it in the new year. Let's see how the last of the 2022 training goes! I start back one week from now. God do I miss it!


----------



## Muskopia (May 14, 2020)

Day 86 - 2 sets of resistance band rolls completed ✅

Ahh yes...but only 4 sessions left. 

I think the fat gripz might have to come back out and see if they stimulate growth again. I gained something like 4/8 in the first 6 months of using them, with no other forearm training, but then plateaued.

When we're back training again, I'll start off with low volume (will have lost all adaptation to training) and increase volume every session for 6 weeks before it's another mTor reset. 

CAN'T WAIT.

Also. I was on a Vegan diet before. I'm going to go back to omnivore and see what's what. I've switched back to Omnivore already after these two surgeries, just because it's easier to get all the micros I need to recover properly.


----------



## Muskopia (May 14, 2020)

Day 87 - 500 seconds of wrist articulations completed ✅ 

Did a very minor Delts | Chest | Arms day today. One set each and not pushing. I'll generally do lunges and bodyweight SLD every day for legs - again, tiny volume though. Just to help with the maintenance.

Itching so badly to get back to making gainz. I'm ALWAYS hungry back on this omnivore diet though I can tell you. I reckon we're gonna hit 14st on it. Just hungry, hungry, hungry. Was struggling to eat enough as a Vegan - even though I was on 3200-3400.

Roll on Tuesday!


----------



## Muskopia (May 14, 2020)

Day 88 - 5 sets supinated and 5 sets pronated wrist curls completed ✅

Two days to go! 

I'm going to start training abs when I'm back next week. I'll try and combine forearm and ab training, through leg raises for example. Otherwise, It'll be just the fat gripz on bicep work and some static hold after I've finished my sets of shrugs at the end of posterior day.

3.5 days until I can train🙏🙏🙏

This is 2 years ago @ 11st 3lbs | 5ft 10.5 | 8 months of training. 11st 3 was my starting weight, but here I'm -5 inches off my starting waist size.

Gotta get this leanness back. Currently 13st 7.5.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

You'll do it, it's called determination! ✔


----------



## Muskopia (May 14, 2020)

Day 89- 500 seconds of wrist articulations completed ✅

Whohoo. The last day is tomorrow!

Back training Tuesday and all will be right with the world again🤘🤘

Looked more into a one-and-sone cycle - decided against mainly for Kidney health reasons. Guess i'm gonna have to train harder and smarter - which I will!


----------



## Muskopia (May 14, 2020)

Day 90- 500 seconds of dead hangs completed ✅

Free at last!

Will take the final measurements (not optimistic) tomorrow and draw my conclusion. My weight is slightly up over the past two weeks, despite not being able to train, so should be a fair measurement.

Forearm training from now on will take the form of holds at the end of shrugs, fat gripz on bicep work, and hanging leg raises.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Bit quite on this Journal. Are you OK mate? Or too busy training to post! 💪💯 Hope it is the latter..✔


----------



## Muskopia (May 14, 2020)

Hello m8. 

Busy as heck. Just as I like it. Still grinding the weights in my happy place -with a new found appreciation after 3.5 weeks off!

Will post final results tonight. Thanks for the reminder


----------



## Muskopia (May 14, 2020)

Final results:










Yup. No gains in the very inconsistent las 30 days (lots of missed sessions, so it took alot more than 30 days to get the training in).

Total failure! Bloody hard work too, mentally at least.

I've returned to using fat gripz on my bicep work togrow the forearms. A year ago I got a quick 3/8 in 4-5 months I think it was for zero extra work! Sounds like a better deal.

I think ultimately forearms growth may be somewhat proportional to overall growth in your general physique. I put on zero weight over this period.

If the fat gripz stimlate more growth I'll be sure to post about it here in the future. I have the 2.25'', but I'm just about to buy the 2.75''.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

At least you’ve seen it through. Forearms were never going to blow up. I’d have been impressed with half an inch added.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Muskopia said:


> Final results:
> 
> View attachment 221173
> 
> ...


It is not total failure, you have done well, trained hard but had operations, things happen and you are continuing...!


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Gone quiet on the Journal... Hope all is OK mate, give us an update post... ✔💯


----------



## Muskopia (May 14, 2020)

Brian Multigym said:


> Gone quiet on the Journal... Hope all is OK mate, give us an update post... ✔💯


Hello m8.

This was just a forearm journal really, so future users might find it - and now they'll know it's unlikely to be worth their time to do it!

Not training forearms directly at all now. Just using fat gripz on bicep work. I now have the 'extreme' version. My god, they're big. The first use is tomorrow (Xmas day no excuse not to train!).

I have my first cycle sitting in a cupboard - but still undecided. Gaining well still as a Sermorelin using natty, and I have an acne predisposition. We'll see. Will run a journal for that if/when I go for it as it'll be a low dose and hopefully I can demonstrate that good gains can be made on such quantities (250 - 300mg PW).


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Muskopia said:


> No gains in the very inconsistent las30 days (lots of missed sessions, so it took alot more than 30 days to get the training in).















Actually, in all seriousness - thanks for being the Guinea pig, it was an interesting journey!


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

How’s the new locks? Is that why you gave up training to admire the new hair ? 😎


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Muskopia said:


> Hello m8.
> 
> This was just a forearm journal really, so future users might find it - and now they'll know it's unlikely to be worth their time to do it!
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply. Point taken on the reason for the Journal, after I had posted I thought that may have been the reason for no more posts as you had completed that exercise! Good to read you are still training, knew you would be. I agree, I have trained on Christmas day too. ✔ Look forward to your next Journal mate.....


----------



## Muskopia (May 14, 2020)

Jeremybeadleshand said:


> How’s the new locks? Is that why you gave up training to admire the new hair ? 😎


Depressingly patchy as it sheds😭

I was a stage 3 Norwood. So most grafts were at temples. Heavily scabbed it was, and as those fell off, so did the new hair (will grow back).

6 -12 months and I'll be golden😎


----------



## Muskopia (May 14, 2020)

Brian Multigym said:


> Thanks for the reply. Point taken on the reason for the Journal, after I had posted I thought that may have been the reason for no more posts as you had completed that exercise! Good to read you are still training, knew you would be. I agree, I have trained on Christmas day too. ✔ Look forward to your next Journal mate.....


If ain't training I ain't breathing!

Broke weight plateau now on omnivore diet too😎. Stuck for months as a vegan, although still progressed in the gym.

I hate to say it, but I used to cramp in my back, chest and forearms after a session with certain movements (eg washing in shower). That's gone as an omnivore - and I was very careful as a Vegan to supplement etc!

I tried!


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Muskopia said:


> Depressingly patchy as it sheds😭
> 
> I was a stage 3 Norwood. So most sense grafts were at temples. Heavily scabbed it was, and as those fell off, so did the new hair (will grow back).
> 
> 6 -12 months and I'll be golden😎


Ha. This talk of Norwood scale, neck and forearm training etc. Were you by by any chance part of the PSL/black pill community?


----------



## Muskopia (May 14, 2020)

DLTBB said:


> Ha. This talk of Norwood scale, neck and forearm training etc. Were you by by any chance part of the PSL/black pill community?


Well I had to look that up so I guess that's your answer.


----------



## Muskopia (May 14, 2020)

Fat gripz extreme will certainly hit your forearms. My God.

Essentially an effort-free way to grow them if you just add to bicep work (more if you wish)!

As for a cycle - on indefinite hold. Right now gaining so well without. E.G. A typical Anterior sesh will currently see me adding 1 rep/set to bench, squat, extensions, tricep work. Shoulders half that but already been pulverized with chest work. This is training each body part twice per week too.

It's no coincidence that I'm sleeping better than ever with Sermorelin and possibly because I'm off that Vegan diet. I'm almost 3 years into training now, and 13st 11 @ 5ft 10.5 and to be making these above-trend gains is awesome.

Def try and sort that sleep peeps  I think you'll be surprised.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Got it sorted and doing well mate! 💪💯 Training each body part twice a week - definitely going for it....


----------



## Muskopia (May 14, 2020)

Happy new year

Thought I'd post my final results for the year.

Start weight: 12st 10.5 @ 12.5%
End weight 13st 8.5 @ 16.5%

Arms, forearms and neck all + 5/8 (don't track anything else lol)

I did the math. +4lbs LBM for what is my 22nd month - 34th month training😭

Jesus that's bad for what I put into it.

Change of direction - no longer going to track progressive overload. Will focus on mind-muscle connection, contraction, etc and hope to get another 4lbs this year (if I stay natty!). I know what it is to train hard and to failure by now. More variation in exercises. Same dogged commitment.


----------

